# Anyone know where to get large clear plastic jars?



## Nebulosa (Feb 16, 2012)

I use 3 sizes of clear plastic rectangular jars with screw on lids for my juv. to sub-adult tarantulas and scorpions.  I get them at Smart & Final and find they work pretty well and love how clear they are and really appreciate the screw on lid feature (no escapes!).  What I'm looking for now is something similar but in larger sizes (2 gal-3 gal maybe).  I remember seeing these back in the 80s-90s.  Anyhow know where to get something like this?


----------



## ch4dg (Feb 17, 2012)

old sweet store jars


----------



## zonbonzovi (Feb 17, 2012)

http://www.ccwproducts.com/default.php


----------



## Wonderella (Feb 17, 2012)

ch4dg said:


> old sweet store jars


This ^^^

My friend brought some 1 or 2 gallon-ish plastic containers from work once, worked perfectly. Had some neat shaped ones too, hexagonal, curvy etc. Right now stores are clearing valentine's day stuff, maybe ask if you can have/buy some of the containers?


----------



## Waffles (Feb 20, 2012)

Bed Bath and Beyond is fantastic for it!


----------



## Formerphobe (Feb 20, 2012)

Large pretzel containers.  We eat a lot of pretzels...


----------



## SamuraiSid (Feb 21, 2012)

Wal-mart and Dollarama always do the job for me. I might also suggest the search function for next time


----------



## Nebulosa (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks to all that replied.  Really appreciate the info.  I've pretty much looked everywhere without much luck.  No problem with the smaller sizes, but anything 2 gal and up is proving somewhat troublesome.  Was really hoping someone here would have the hot tip.  Anyhow, the search continues... Oh, and SamuraiSid: what's the search function?  j/k!  Dude, I've been all over the search functions and I "..still haven't found what I'm looking for..."


----------



## suzypike (Feb 23, 2012)

mantis place.com

You may have to adapt these, but she will work with you on vent hole size or no vents. There's a lot of cool supplies there too.


----------

